# How To Install Bronze Bushings



## Transformer

I have some 3/4 OD bushings I need to install in 1/2" steel plate.  What is the best way to do this? Can I just drill a 3/4 hole and pound them in? Should the hole be oversize and locktite them in?  Should the hole be undersized and then reamed?  Also the bushings are 1.25 long, will it work to just hack saw them to length before I press them in? So many questions, so little knowledge.  Thanks.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

You'll need a 11/16" drill bit and a .7495" reamer for optimum bushing installation.
then you may also need a reamer for the inside diameter if your shaft is exactly the id of the bushing. 
you will need .001-.003" running clearance between the bushing and shaft, generally speaking .
a hacksaw will work, 
may i suggest using a small hose clamp as a guide for cutting?
all the best of luck
mike


----------



## wawoodman

Mike,
Thanks for the hose clamp comment. Now, if I can just remember it when I need it...


----------



## dfletch

Bushings are best pressed in rather than pounded to avoid distortion. Make a stepped tool for this purpose by turning a piece a few thousands smaller that the ID with a shoulder at least the dia. of the OD. Use a press, vise, or if it can't be reached you can drill the tool through and use a bolt and nut to pull the bushing in place.


----------



## joshua43214

It depends on whether the ID of the bushing is already made to size.
If you press fit a bushing that is drilled/reamed, the ID will shrink a bit from compression. If this is the case, a light press fit is best and they should be retained using Loctite or pins (not grub screws if possible). Sometimes pressing the bushing in will shrink the ID to the correct size, so this is a good solution if your off the shelf bushing is a bit loose.
If the ID is not reamed to final size, then making the hole about 0.001" undersize and pressing it in is usually the best, Loctite can be used for added security. Then drill and ream the hole to size for the shaft.


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_ Freeze the bushing and heat the part it goes into. After press fitting let complete assembly come to room temp and then ream ID to size._
_***G***_


----------



## Chippy

grumpygator said:


> _ Freeze the bushing and heat the part it goes into. After press fitting let complete assembly come to room temp and then ream ID to size._
> _***G***_



This is the method I would use as well, without knowing all the details and diamentions of your steel plate, evenly and slowly heat the plate to avoid distorting it .


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_No need to get too fancy with heating the steel plate. A halogen flood light about 4" away for 30 minutes should do it._
_ Like DF said make a stepped tool and press it it in. The trick is to have every thing set up to go when you take the bushing out of the freezer._
_I modified a air chisel bit into a stepped tool to  replace valve guides in Harley heads._
_Would not hurt to chamfer the leading edge of the bushing a little._
_***G***
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ********* _


----------



## 4GSR

As Ulma Dr. said, Drill and ream a hole.  Make sure to mike the OD of the bushing and and hole.  You need for that small of a bushing about .0005 to .00125 press fit.  Any more than that you may buldge the bushing getting it in.  Chamfer the leading edge of the hole a bit using a 60 deg c'sink.  Get you a piece of all threaded rod say 3/8" some washers and nuts and draw the bushing into the hole by this method, provided you have room to do so.  Once installed, measure the ID of the bushing and compare that measurement with the shaft.  Should have .0005-.0015" running clearance.  If not ream out the hole to get the clearance needed, or turn the OD of the shaft and polish to get the proper running clearance.


----------



## Vladymere

If these are Oilite bushings then do not ream them unless you have an exceptionally sharp reamer.  Go to a web site that discusses Oilite bushings and read up on them.  Reaming or drilling out Oilite bushings smears the metal and seals the pores so that they are no longer a lubricated bushing.

Vlad


----------



## David S

That is my understanding as well.

David


Vladymere said:


> If these are Oilite bushings then do not ream them unless you have an exceptionally sharp reamer.  Go to a web site that discusses Oilite bushings and read up on them.  Reaming or drilling out Oilite bushings smears the metal and seals the pores so that they are no longer a lubricated bushing.
> 
> Vlad


----------



## extropic

Vlad gave a good answer. You'll need to use the "close in" calculator on Oilite's web site to do the proper job. All the whys and wherefores are in the free downloadable catalog.


----------



## Transformer

Man, what great responses, all of them.  I will gather some energy and attack the problem with renewed vigor and a lot more knowledge.  Thanks all!


----------



## Paul in OKC

If your drilling set up is rigid, you can get away with drilling 1/64" under, then use the at size drill. This will most of the time make a slightly larger hole with larger drills, but it can work. I do some parts with a 5/8"  od 1/2" id bushings. I drill and ream the hole, press in the bushing, then ream the bushing with a .503 reamer. For what I am doing it works great.


----------



## schor

I've removed and installed bushings like this.


----------



## Chippy

schor said:


> I've removed and installed bushings like this.



Made me cringe seeing work like that done on a surface plate.


----------



## 4GSR

Chippy said:


> Made me cringe seeing work like that done on a surface plate.



I agree.  I at least make an effort to keep my surface plate covered if and when I do something like this over mine.  I have another work area where I do things like this.


----------



## schor

That surface plate can be replaced for $45 canadian so like $2 american. I actually got it free, It's of questionable accuracy to start with so I don't mind using it as a work table sometimes.


----------



## 4GSR

Both of my plates are tool room grade, so I'm a little careful on how they get treated.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

Chippy said:


> Made me cringe seeing work like that done on a surface plate.





Ulma Doctor said:


> You'll need a 11/16" drill bit and a .7495" reamer for optimum bushing installation.
> then you may also need a reamer for the inside diameter if your shaft is exactly the id of the bushing.
> you will need .001-.003" running clearance between the bushing and shaft, generally speaking .
> a hacksaw will work,
> may i suggest using a small hose clamp as a guide for cutting?
> all the best of luck
> mike


If you must resort to reaming, remember that it will no longer be an OILITE
bearing, best to take your Moto-tool and cut an"  x" groove ( tiny ) to spread the
oil ..........BLJHB


----------

